# Man problem



## Free (Sep 11, 2009)

```
# man chroot
more: Input/output error
execution of the shell failed in function system()
Formatting page, please wait...Done.
more: Input/output error
execution of the shell failed in function system()
```
more can't open any files, what's wrong with it ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea, I've experienced this on occasion on one of my systems.  Never been able to reproduce it though.  Try reboot?


----------



## Free (Sep 11, 2009)

> Try reboot?


Allready tryed. =\


----------



## ohauer (Sep 11, 2009)

what is your shell?
check this environment vars

```
env | grep -e ^EDITOR -e ^PAGER -e TERM -e ^PATH
```

what happens with this commands

```
$> stat /usr/bin/less /usr/bin/more (the output lines should be identical, except the filename)
$> more /etc/rc.conf
$> less /etc/rc.conf
```


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you able to tail /var/log/messages?


----------

